# Jan 19th, 2008 RBR fixed gear ride



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Jan 19th, 2008 fixed gear ride.. 

Details are still being planned but we are going to have a Road Bike Review fixed gear ride on Jan 19. That evening we'll go the ADT event center to watch some racing....

We'll probably end up meeting in Marina Del Rey or Manhattan Beach


Details as they become available will be posted in this link.....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=115758


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Jan 19th, 2008 fixed gear ride..
> 
> Details are still being planned but we are going to have a Road Bike Review fixed gear ride on Jan 19. That evening we'll go the ADT event center to watch some racing....
> 
> ...


Can I ride a cruiser or is it strictly fixed?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ride anything you want... Geared bikes are welcome...just don't shift
U seriously thinking of coming out?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> ride anything you want... Geared bikes are welcome...just don't shift
> U seriously thinking of coming out?


hell who knows. sounds like a blast.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

David,

Are you going to be out here? What brings you out this way?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*race info*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> hell who knows. sounds like a blast.


dare ya :devil: 


I'm in for the ride and World Cup. Here's the schedule & pricing

http://www.homedepotcenter.com/festival_detail.php?festival_id=11 

I guess we'd be shooting for the 7pm Sat. night slot.

group rate???

//plan on getting tickets asap as popular times like Fri/Sat nights may sell out.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'm in.

Just so I'm clear, the ride is separate from the World Cup?

I'd probably be down for both anyway.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll be out there on business. Yes, the ride and race are seperate. We'll ride saturday during the day and go to the ADT saturday night


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Just so I'm clear, the ride is separate from the World Cup?


no, we're actually entering the World Cup as Team RBR. 

please bring a proper track bike.










rrr:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm in (I think).


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I'lll be there, dudes and dudettes....




joe


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

count allons-y and I in.... as long as we can ride geared bikes.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

The Bee and I will make it.

nK


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cool...I can't wait to see it


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

So... I think I might have ordered a new fixie (long story) but not sure if it's in by then. Might have to ride my gear-ie.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

any news?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

This Saturday morning at 1000. Meet at the bridge between Playa del Rey and Marina Del Rey.

The thread in the fixed forum has more detail


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

BentChainring said:


> any news?


4 photographers were arrested for reckless driving while chasing Britney through the valley.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmm ok... sounds good, is it a phat fixie friendly ride? IE... can clydes hang?

does joe need a ride from el traino del station o?

Are we in Lycra? Or normal people friendly gear?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

bump...bump


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

are you coming BC?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

yes... just curious about some details... got the location (no idea where it is.. but ill find it... 

is this a lycra day? or street clothes? how long of a ride i guess is what im asking...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

BentChainring said:


> yes... just curious about some details... got the location (no idea where it is.. but ill find it...
> 
> is this a lycra day? or street clothes? how long of a ride i guess is what im asking...


I might go with mountain baggies and a roadie or T top. Extra pockets might come in handy tomorrow. I don't think I feel like posing in full lycra tomorrow.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> 4 photographers were arrested for reckless driving while chasing Britney through the valley.


More on the Brittney front....My yoga teacher said that earlier this week Brittney went to the Betsey Johnson at S.O. Fashion Square. She went into one of the fitting rooms to try something on and came out into the main store _nekkid_!!! 

This was the day she was supposed to be at that custody hearing for her kids,


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

BentChainring said:


> yes... just curious about some details... got the location (no idea where it is.. but ill find it...
> 
> is this a lycra day? or street clothes? how long of a ride i guess is what im asking...


I'm going in lycra so's I can try to hang onto everybody's wheels without getting dropped. 'Specially after eating tacos and burritos and such.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

On the other hand, I might wear my super-hero outfit...


----------



## Kallisti (Apr 19, 2006)

I might be a last minute show


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I might just talk to you about the AIDS ride Kalli...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Kallisti said:


> I might be a last minute show


do it!

JT


----------

